

The technology behind Convore - tuhin
http://eflorenzano.com/blog/post/technology-behind-convore/

======
tudorachim
Interesting that tornado wasn't mentioned along with node.js. Any reasons why?

~~~
tuhin
That is exactly what I am curious about. Also later I figured that the Hacker
news thread for this already exists:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228137>

Sorry for duplicating this.

------
irfn
funny how the screenshot has an image title of "Sign Up Fooooool!"
<https://convore.com/>

